# Thunderbird wird von Mozilla nicht mehr weiterentwickelt



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

Mozillas Thunderbird ist ein freier, sehr beliebter E-Mail Client und wird laut Mozilla aktuell von 20 Millionen Menschen genutzt. 
In einer ehemals vertraulichen Mitteilung wird allerdings davon gesprochen das Mozilla Thunderbird nicht mehr weiterentwickeln wird, aufgrund einer Neuverteilung der Entwicklerressourcen. Hier sollen jetzt Web-Anwendungen und das Firefox OS im Mittelpunkt stehen.
Für Thunderbird wird es weiterhin Sicherheits- und Stabilitätsupdates geben, allerdings keine neuen Features. Thunderbird wird dabei nur noch als "ESR"(Extended Support Release)-Version erhältlich sein, was bedeutet das es eine längere Unterstützung als die Standardversion erhält. Eingesetzt wird diese Version aktuell vor allen in Schulen, Unternehmen und anderen Einrichtungen.

Am Montag Abend, Mitteleuropäischer Zeit,  will Mozilla die Pläne im Detail vorstellen und mit Personen und Organisationen Gespräche führen. Die Umstellung soll im Spätsommer fertiggestellt sein.


Quelle:
Weiterentwicklung von Mozilla Thunderbird vor dem Aus - ComputerBase

https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird/Proposal:_New_Release_and_Governance_Model


Eigene Meinung:
Ob neue Features wirklich nötig sind ist fraglich. Viele User beschärnken sich ja bei der Nutzung eines solchen E-Mail Clients vor allen auf die wesentlichen Funktionen. Da ich das Programm selber nicht nutze kann ich allerdings nicht viel zum Gewicht der Meldung sagen.


----------



## butter_milch (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Ich hab seit Jahren kein neues Feature bemerkt, also habe ich kein Problem damit ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Ich nutze den Thunderbird schon seit jahren, es ist nicht weitertragisch, hauptsache es werden noch Sicherheitsupdates kommen. 

Btw.: Standart -> Standard


----------



## derP4computer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Ich finde es schade so ein Projekt nicht weiter zu entwickeln, der Donnervogel gefällt mir schon seit Jahren richtig gut.


----------



## Blackstacker (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Thunderbird ist so gut wie es jetzt ist. 
Ausser sicherheits updates muss da wirklich nicht mehr viel verbessert werden 

kein grund zur panik


----------



## Dorni (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Gibt es denn eigentlich freie Alternativen zu Thunderbird? Ich benutze Thunderbird nur weil ich kein anderes Programme kenne  (abgesehen von Office).


----------



## Isrian (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

In Opera ist auch nen Email Client mit drinne.


----------



## cubbi223 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Also da ich vom Donnervogel eh nur die  email funktion und das add on lightning nutze sollte es mich nicht stören. 

@Dorni

Winwdos live Mail, incredi mail, sea monkey suite, evolution.

Windows live mail habe ich selber ne zeit lang genutzt und war damit voll zufrieden (habe nur imap genutzt)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Hauptsache es werden weiter Fehler und Bugs beseitigt, Features sind mir eh völlig egal, Hauptsache dass funktioniert wofür es Programmiert wurde.


----------



## Elgazore (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Ich bin da etwas skeptisch... benutze Thunderbird eben auch zur Verwaltung meiner geschäftlichen Termine etc. pp. Mal sehen obs da ein Problem geben wird.


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Ich nutze den auch seit Netscape 7.
Konvertieren der Profile ging bisher immer ohne Probleme.
Außer News-Feeds und Tabs ist mir nichts neues aufgefallen.
was für Features braucht es auch schon in einem reinen E-Mail Client^^


----------



## Genghis99 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Thunderbird ist auf einem Stand, der mir noch Jahre genügt. Ich möchte ein stabiles zuverlässiges Programm - dazu ist es nicht nötig, den Code dauernd umzufriemeln. Mit dem ESR werde ich wohl zufrieden sein.

Auch ist mir Nichts bekannt, das sich am bewährten, globalen System von SMTP, POP und IMAP sobald etwas ändern sollte.


----------



## boehmer_dce (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn Sicherheitsupdates weiterhin nachgeschoben werden, passt das schon..

Ich hätte mir höchstens noch eine vernünftige Anbindung der Kalenderfunktion an iOS gewünscht. Aber dazu wäre es höchstwahrscheinlich eh nie gekommen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Damit wird es wohl keine Integration für kommende Betriebssysteme geben. Schade.


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Juli 2012)

Können weitere Features nicht einfach von anderen Entwicklern als Add-On nachgeschoben werden?


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Die Entwicklung wurde doch auf die Community geschoben. Hauptsache Thunderbird läuft so weiter wie bisher. Habe seit Jahren nie ein Problem gehabt, daher kein Problem, dass nicht mehr daran weiter gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Da fehlt ein wichtiges Subjekt in der Überschrift.
Mozillas Thunderbird wird *von der Mozilla Foundation* nicht weiter entwickelt. 

Da es aber weiter OpenSource Software ist stehen die Chancen sehr gut dass andere sie weiter entwickeln werden. So nutzen z.B. diverse Linux Distributionen den Donnervogel als Standard E-Mail Client. Den lässt man nicht so einfach fallen.

Auf Dauer darf man wohl eine Abspaltung mit neuen Features etc. erwarten wie sie bei OpenOffice->LibreOffice geschehen ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*

Dann würde ich ihn eher in "Thunderbird von von Mozilla nicht mehr weiterentwickelt" nennen wenns genehm ist


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann würde ich ihn eher in "Thunderbird von *wird* von Mozilla nicht mehr weiterentwickelt" nennen wenns genehm ist


So klingt es auf jeden Fall besser als der doppelte Mozilla. 
Mir ging es in dem Beispiel um den Hinweis dass nur Mozilla damit aufhört, den Rest hab ich einfach aus deiner Überschrift übernommen  .


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Damit wird es wohl keine Integration für kommende Betriebssysteme geben. Schade.


 Das ist allerdings ein interessante Punkt.
Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht^^

Für Windows 8 Metro sollte es schon eine Live Kachel geben.
Andererseits so schwer dürfte es nicht sein das zu programmieren.
Was anderes als die Nummer neuer E-Mails macht eh keinen Sinn weil man den Text einer Ganzen Mail nicht in die Fläche der Kachel quetschen kann/sollte.

Unter OSX gibt es schon ein aktives Icon für das Dock.
Aber wenn das notification center kommt sollte sich ein E-Mail Programm natürlich auch da rein hängen.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mozilla Thunderbird wird nicht weiterentwickelt*



Olstyle schrieb:


> So klingt es auf jeden Fall besser als der doppelte Mozilla.
> Mir ging es in dem Beispiel um den Hinweis dass nur Mozilla damit aufhört, den Rest hab ich einfach aus deiner Überschrift übernommen  .


 
von von 

Ja dann änder ich das mal wenns dir denn so in den Augen wehtut


----------

